# Schwinn stingray? Year?



## Bmack (Apr 8, 2018)

I recently bought this from a guy i buy parts from. Looks like a stingray but not sure if it is or the year any help would be appreciated


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like a stingray crank. lowrider parts on a nonschwinn frame. I would have yield to someone else who knows what manufacter the frame is.
https://bikehistory.org/serial-number.html


----------



## Bmack (Apr 8, 2018)

So what is the difference because it looks like a schwinn to me


----------



## Bmack (Apr 8, 2018)

Also I haven't seen any other bikes with the twisted metal on the forks and sissy bar


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bmack said:


> So what is the difference because it looks like a schwinn to me




The cantilever bars, lack of the built in kickstand, rear dropouts, rear chain guard mounting tab, serial number and location and bottom bracket shell are dead giveaways that it's not a Schwinn frame. The crank is not a Schwinn Sting Ray piece but the chain ring might be. Seat/hardware and fork are aftermarket pieces.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 8, 2018)

Any ideas on brand? I'm going to build it anyways still gonna be cool to me. Now don't really need to restore it i can build it how i want


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Apr 8, 2018)

I would make something out of it to. Every bike desearves a second or third chance. Nice thing about starting out with the parts you have there is you can build it any way you want. 
My bad i said the crank was schwinn and ment to say sprocket. Spocket might be old. Looks worn but still has the chrome. The repops like the lowrider stuff the chrome is the first to go.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 9, 2018)

Bike is a Fenix lowrider. Avail on ebay and Amazon.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the answers still not bad for what I paid frame alone cost around $100.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 9, 2018)

Bmack said:


> Thanks for the answers still not bad for what I paid frame alone cost around $100.



  would be cool candidate for 20" custom trike. ??


----------



## Bmack (Apr 9, 2018)

I think going keep it 2 wheels and maybe get the chopper forks instead of the lowrider.


----------



## Bmack (Apr 12, 2018)

Another fenix?


----------

